# Сообщение grub c

## Nazca

Здравствуйте!

Устанавливал Linux первый раз, после установки и перезагрузки системы выдано сообщение: "GRUB C" и мигает курсор, после нажатия на любую клавишу выдаётся ещё сообщение: "No boot device has been deteced, please press any key to reboot.

Процессор Intel (R) Atom (TM) CPU N2800

Жёсткий WDC40EFRX-68W

Что я сделал не так?

Спасибо.

----------

## Pinkbyte

Покажите конфигурацию ядра, настройки grub и как устанавливали его

----------

## Nazca

Ядро устанавливал с использованием genkernel

/boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-4.0.5-gentoo

/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-4.0.5-gentoo

Установка GRUB2

emerge --ask sys-boot/grub

grub2-install /dev/sda

После команд:

grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg ничего не было, но

ls -l /boot показал выше приведенное ядро и начальный загрузчик

установил в nano

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0) /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-4.0.5-gentoo root=/dev/ran0 real_root=/dev/sda4 udev vga=0x318

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-4.0.5-gentoo

title=Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

Разделы

/dev/sda1 /boot 	 EFI 

/dev/sda2 /swap

/dev/sda3 /usr 		Linux 

/dev/sda4 /var 	Linux 

/dev/sda5 /opt 	Linux 

/dev/sda6 /home 	Linux 

/dev/sda7 /other	MBR

----------

## Pinkbyte

 *Quote:*   

> После команд:
> 
> grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg ничего не было

 

grub2 не нашел ядро в /boot - разбирайтесь почему

 *Quote:*   

> установил в nano...

 

Приведенный вами конфиг не подходит для GRUB 2, это конфиг для GRUB Legacy

----------

## Nazca

Спасибо.

Буду разбираться.

----------

## Nazca

Спасибо ещё раз, ошибся в начале, когда монтировал разделы.

Можно узнать, какие программы установить? Будет использоваться как домашний сервер и рабочий комп.

----------

## Pinkbyte

 *Nazca wrote:*   

> Спасибо ещё раз, ошибся в начале, когда монтировал разделы.
> 
> Можно узнать, какие программы установить? Будет использоваться как домашний сервер и рабочий комп.

 

Слишком расплывчатое описание. У меня всегда стоит набор сетевых утилит: tcpdump, nload, iptraf-ng.

Еще нужен screen - для запуска задач "в фоне".

А так лучше сначала пояснить чтобы будет делать домашний сервер? Расшаривать файлы? Поточное вещание видео или музыки(DLNA, Icecast)?

----------

